# reliability - longevity



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

So far I'm loving mine, it feels like gm finally got it right!!! Got it in June and already in October have 11 k on it. Get lots of compliments about it, no problems so far.

Reading a few of these post makes me nervous, I'm hoping to get north of 250 k out of it and would be nice to get 400 k plus. Guess it's to early to know yet but feels like quality unlike most gm products I've owned and even the bad ones would go 120 k or above. Any opinions out there?


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh yeah, I should add I am in the USA where diesel engines of the 80's left bad reputation for many people. Also many people still have images of smoke coming out the exhaust, smelly, dirty refueling etcetera. This is not helped by diesel power mags in newsstands with pics of modern diesel pickups bellowing out clouds of black smoke! Ughh I get so mad at them your average person here doesn't realize that's only because to max power they turned boost way up and dump in excess fuel. Most folks here have no idea that Europe and the rest of the world love diesel engine s in cars. Then combine that with fact here diesel cost more, louder noise of engines of old and fact that we love our fast food drive throughs and get annoyed when loud diesels make it where can't communicate... Well anyway it will take a while to change those opinions here!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have 81K miles on mine and it's been reliable with a couple minor exceptions. I needed wheel bearings at 60K and an exhaust gas temperature sensor at 61K. Neither of those caused me any drivability issues. The bearings were howling for probably 10K miles and I thought it was noisy snow tires so didn't do anything about it until I switched over to my all seasons for warmer weather. I drove about 1000 miles with the CEL on at the time I needed the sensor.

I can safely say I think this car will go the distance.

Also, I totally agree with you about the perception of diesel engines. I am not a fan of the guys who "turn up" their trucks to make polluting monstrosities. What would be really cool is if they could produce the extra power and still keep them clean.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you diesel, good to hear! I drive for Uber so I get to introduce a lot of people to the car and they are all suprised it's diesel. I'm doing my part to change the image. Kind of surprised about wheel bearings all these years I have never had to do that, I did replace and repack on one vehicle because I was replacing brake rotors.

It seems like they would wear out but surprisingly is kind of rare.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I honestly have had a couple friends compliment it's a nice car if I am giving them a ride but they could care less whether it's diesel or not. Just like I could care less whether anyone knows it's diesel. I think the person I impressed most was the one who went to Nashville with me and we still had over 1/4 tank when we arrived.

I drove for Uber for a whole week, lots of people were surprised it was diesel though, and didn't realize unless I said something.

As far as reliability I have almost 32k on mine and have had no issues. I am a little worried about all these problems popping up with emissions though.

I do enjoy the car though, works fantastic for my needs. Especially now that I have a tune, makes driving it so much more enjoyable.

Oddly enough I have been running stock for the past week and my mileage has dropped by about 4 MPG.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm getting mine tuned also good to hear it is worth it.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

24 thousand miles on ours and we love it...really love it. My wife is used to Lexus cars and Buicks and she really enjoys driving our little diesel. Four of our kids have Cruzes as well with 2 diesels in the mix. They all simply love the driving/riding experience. My best mpg was 72.9 and we average over 40 mpg for the 24k miles and 80 percent of that is in town. I suspect we will keep it for at least a hundred thousand miles as long as it's dependable and I have no doubt it will be.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

ParisTNDude said:


> 24 thousand miles on ours and we love it...really love it. My wife is used to Lexus cars and Buicks and she really enjoys driving our little diesel. Four of our kids have Cruzes as well with 2 diesels in the mix. They all simply love the driving/riding experience. My best mpg was 72.9 and we average over 40 mpg for the 24k miles and 80 percent of that is in town. I suspect we will keep it for at least a hundred thousand miles as long as it's dependable and I have no doubt it will be.
> 
> Good luck with yours.


You should have a family cruze pic!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

2012 Eco and I just passed 90,000 miles. The only problem I've ever had was it at 87,000 miles so far and had my water pump replaced under the powertrain warranty. Very happy with the car as well.


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

> What would be really cool is if they could produce the extra power and still keep them clean.


A truck with a good tune won't black stack like excessively, especially at WOT. It's too much fuel with a lack of boost that causes the excessive black that gets all of the attention.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

turned 50000 today and no issues.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

5,500 miles and so far so good. ccasion14:


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

almost at 50k so far so good, Steering gear replaced for the notchy stearing and had the Poor DEF light come on 2x's but other than that she is rolling good.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Agree, I love the fact that they can be modified so drastically but wish everyone would stop before black smoke level or at least put a non smoking one on the cover of all the mags


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey guys been reading everything I can find specifically about the luz diesel version usa and Canada got. Primarily looking for reliability of the motor that was the predecessor of ours and is used overseas. it has been good news! In short the luz variant developed by gm and fiat is specifically derived from the fiat 1.9 jtd. In general gm refers to this family of diesels as the family B line and Fiat calls them jtd series or (unijet turbo diesel). The general opinion is that fiat cars not so great, but fiat diesels of all varieties have good reputation, reliability, longevity and good performance. A few even thought they were the best diesels in Europe as far as cars go. Especially reliable was the 1.9 jtd.:eusa_clap: most expect 250,000 plus miles as long as you do regular servicing. It seems there versions required timing belt change earlier than ours around 75k and i believe that was in km ours is rated to 100k miles replacement. so as others have mentioned our biggest concern will be the emission related controls to meet future emission standards and perhaps problems with variable geometry turbo. Anyway normally forums have so much talk about even rare problems, yet in this case almost everything i read was positive. I am quite pleased about that!!!


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

The timing belt in the US LUZ diesel needs a timing belt at 96,000 miles. We will see how it goes though. I am wondering if the diesel Cruze is going to have all of the water pump issues the gas Cruzen are known to have. Hope it is smooth sailing.. The variable geometry turbo should be fine. The LUZ Cruze runs DEF so it can use less EGR. So in theory it should soot up less which is what causes the vanes to jam in some of the large pickup VNT's. Time will tell.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm excited for the first one of us to get their timing belt done at the dealership so we can see a full cost


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

money_man said:


> I'm excited for the first one of us to get their timing belt done at the dealership so we can see a full cost
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


I think diesel is getting close and will be the first one up. I'm getting close to 50k miles as well. I've had my CTD since February.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> I think diesel is getting close and will be the first one up. I'm getting close to 50k miles as well. I've had my CTD since February.


I got a quote a few months back from my dealer. Here is the email:

Our estimated price is $882.00 to replace the timing belt, timing belt tensioner, idler pulley, and water pump. This includes all needed parts and related gaskets and fluids.

Please let me know when you are ready to schedule this service.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That includes labour as well?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

diesel said:


> I got a quote a few months back from my dealer. Here is the email:
> 
> Our estimated price is $882.00 to replace the timing belt, timing belt tensioner, idler pulley, and water pump. This includes all needed parts and related gaskets and fluids.
> 
> Please let me know when you are ready to schedule this service.


That's not a bad price. Try that at a dealer in a VW.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

diesel said:


> I got a quote a few months back from my dealer. Here is the email:
> 
> Our estimated price is $882.00 to replace the timing belt, timing belt tensioner, idler pulley, and water pump. This includes all needed parts and related gaskets and fluids.
> 
> Please let me know when you are ready to schedule this service.



Just for comparison on my eco to replace the water pump, belt tensioner, serp belt I paid $625 which includes a lifetime parts/labor warranty for the water pump. Im assuming replacing the timing belt might require a little more labor.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> That includes labour as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Yes. I think it may not include tax though.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm curious to see how the bearings will do. Heard a few people on this forum (can't remember if it was diesel or not) had some issues. I rented an LT a month or so back. It had 48k on it but at least one of the bearings were shot to death. I almost went to swap the car out. I did a part lookup, just for the heck of it, hoping the CTD would have more heavy duty bearings than the gasser because of the weight. It appears the gasser uses the same assembly as the diesel.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Ctd = diesel but I know what you mean. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

money_man said:


> Ctd = diesel but I know what you mean.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Oh, oops. Typo. I'll fix that. Thanks.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

VtTD said:


> I'm curious to see how the bearings will do. Heard a few people on this forum (can't remember if it was diesel or not) had some issues. I rented an LT a month or so back. It had 48k on it but at least one of the bearings were shot to death. I almost went to swap the car out. I did a part lookup, just for the heck of it, hoping the CTD would have more heavy duty bearings than the gasser because of the weight. It appears the gasser uses the same assembly as the diesel.


Yep it was me. I had them changed at 60K but they howled for at least 10K. I thought it was the snow tires.


----------

